# Window Tint question



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

I am gonna get my windows tinted this week on my 2002 330i and I really don't know how dark I want them to be. I had 23% on my old Contour SVT and I loved it. But the Steel Gray 330i I got now is a darker car and I was thinking maybe I would go with a "legal" in all states 35%. Since the interior is Black and the car is dark it probably would look dark enough with 35%. Any help would be appreciated. Pics of other tinted 325/330i's would be really great too if anyone had some. Thanks for any help in advance.

www.geocities.com/ojdurham/330i.html


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

My last car was a black on black 323i and I tinted that one 30%. It looks great but I wanted a little darker this go around on my silver 330ci. I tinted it 20% all around and I like it. It is just dark enough in my opinion, without being too dark to impede vision at night. There is some tint already in the factory glass, so putting tint on it will make it a little darker than just the tint alone.


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

Ben Chou said:


> *My last car was a black on black 323i and I tinted that one 30%. It looks great but I wanted a little darker this go around on my silver 330ci. I tinted it 20% all around and I like it. It is just dark enough in my opinion, without being too dark to impede vision at night. There is some tint already in the factory glass, so putting tint on it will make it a little darker than just the tint alone. *


If you lived in De. you would be removing everything from both
front windows in order to get the car tagged. Not much of any
thing other than factory is allowable for front windows but you
can go as dark as you want behind the driver.:tsk:


----------



## randy b (Jan 29, 2002)

*here is my M3 with 35% all around*

Ok, my digi cam sucks, all my money is in my car Anyway, her eis my car with 35% Formula 1 tint all around.


----------



## Nick 325i (Jan 14, 2002)

even i need to tint my car...can anyone tell me the legal in CA?
thx


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Legal CA tint*

I was told by a tint guy, this weekend, that the only thing that is "legal" is the UV protection (i.e no extra tint). That's on the front two windows, you can go as dark as you want on the back. I don't know the law, but I would think a guy trying to sell me tinting wouldn't lie about that.
That said, it is only a $10 fix-it-ticket and you have to get your front windows stripped. A good tinter will usually do this for free or for minimal charge. Then you can tint them again.
He said that if you tint all of your cars, over time you will probably get a ticket once.
I'm still debating about tinting too.

-T


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Here's my car with 20% all around !!


----------



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

*Tint*

I think that looks really good on your car.
I have a Steel Blue 330Ci and was going to go with more of a medium tint (I think that will be better on a lighter car) which will look even darker with by black interior.
Have you had any problems with the tint not sticking or bubbling, especially on the "dot matrix" part of the windows.
Also, have you had any issues with the law?

Thanks,
-T


----------



## Ben Chou (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Tint*



TC330Ci said:


> *I think that looks really good on your car.
> I have a Steel Blue 330Ci and was going to go with more of a medium tint (I think that will be better on a lighter car) which will look even darker with by black interior.
> Have you had any problems with the tint not sticking or bubbling, especially on the "dot matrix" part of the windows.
> Also, have you had any issues with the law?
> ...


The Dot matrix is a little tricky since it is on the side windows as well as the back on the coupes. What my tint shop did, and they are awesome is scrape the dats with either fine grit sandpaper or a razor blade. Makes them rougher and easier for the tint to grab on to.


----------



## Nick 325i (Jan 14, 2002)

20% tint looks great.

anyone know a good 'tinter' in LA????

This seems to be a good time to tint ... before the summer rush starts and the prices go up...


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Legal CA tint*



TC330Ci said:


> *I was told by a tint guy, this weekend, that the only thing that is "legal" is the UV protection (i.e no extra tint). That's on the front two windows, you can go as dark as you want on the back. I don't know the law, but I would think a guy trying to sell me tinting wouldn't lie about that.
> That said, it is only a $10 fix-it-ticket and you have to get your front windows stripped. A good tinter will usually do this for free or for minimal charge. Then you can tint them again.
> He said that if you tint all of your cars, over time you will probably get a ticket once.
> I'm still debating about tinting too.
> ...


Get the issue of legality answered first because if you must take
this off it is a real pain in the a#@ to get off.(especially where 
they have the tint going down in window channel some )
Can take hours of time to do and getting all the adhesive off 
bottom of window so it will open and close ok is a two person
job. Find out how much having the tint place removing costs and
if it is really worth tinting all the windows or just leaving the two
fronts alone. Out here they are writing tickets to repeat offenders
and denying tags till they see clear windows. I can understand
the police wanting to be able to see me but can't they just ask 
me to roll my windows down :dunno:


----------



## Nick 325i (Jan 14, 2002)

i guess the reason they have a 'legal tinting limit' is to be able to look at the person without having to pull him over and asking him to roll down his windows...

yeah, i see your point tho...
maybe, i shud write to the CA DMV and ask them this question....


----------



## BayDetailz (Jan 7, 2002)

Legal tint for California..........For the back windows you can go dark as you would like (even have curtains) but the front two, passenger side and driver side and the windshield is against the law. You can not have any tint on them. You can do it at your own risk, but if you get a fix it ticket then you will have to remove it, get the ticket signed and then if you want put it back on. I currenlty have the medium Silver tint on my topaz blue all around (it has the mirror reflection). Had it for about a year now...No problems. As long as your car is not all flashy, cops don't say anything. 

BayDetailz


----------



## Edge/330ci (Dec 22, 2001)

The tint in my Eclipse was 15-20% and illegal in FL. I used to get waaaaay too many speeding tickets, but never had problems with cops saying anything about my tint. I would just always have my window rolled all the way down before the cop walked up to the car. It's the whole out of sight, out of mind thing.


----------



## joes325xi (Jan 9, 2002)

Here's a link with the Tint Laws in each state. NY laws suck, but i don't think it should be that big of a deal. Really sucks that you have to get the tint removed, ticket signed, and then tint put back on again - what a pain. Maybe the fact that my gf's dad is a cop might help ...then again he's a detective, and street cops don't like detectives

Anyway - does anyone have any idea what a good price is for getting all the windows done, and what brands of tint/types of tint are good? Thanks

http://www.tintdude.com/laws.html


----------



## sjs (Dec 25, 2001)

Nick 325i said:


> *i guess the reason they have a 'legal tinting limit' is to be able to look at the person without having to pull him over and asking him to roll down his windows...
> 
> yeah, i see your point tho...
> maybe, i shud write to the CA DMV and ask them this question.... *


That is profiling and illegal, just ask the Jersey state police


----------



## gundamzaku (Jan 25, 2002)

*metallic tint?*

in my opinion, with your exterior color, i think a metallic tint would look nice. i am talking about the tint that looks like a mirror. i am sure all of you have seen it one way or another. unfortunately, i don't have any pics, sorry.


----------

